# Goodbye Storm, Goodbye "The Boss"



## afterthestorm (Jul 3, 2012)

My multicolored male veiltail Storm passed away:BIGweepy:. My two cats did it again, pushed his tank off where I put it and sat there watching him suffer. Poor storm you will be missed dearly watch for the the boss under the rainbow bridge.. RIP "the Boss", you where my dads very frist betta ever and you grew to be such a beautiful and aggressive fish, exactly what he wanted, thank you for getting him open to trying out bettas and fish of all types, goodbye.. to both of you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost Storm. S.I.P. Storm, under the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

